# who hauls w/ a 4 cyl pickup?



## audible fart (Apr 18, 2009)

My 1990 chevy 1/2 ton finally wore out. Ended up getting a 4 cylinder 2004 toyota tacoma reg cab 4x4. Man those things have weak stock leaf springs. I had to install hellwig helper springs right off the bat. I've been beating the hell out of it hauling lately. Just wondered how many of you folks haul firewood with your 4 cylinder trucks? I guess i'm trying to do more with less truck wise.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a 99 4wd Tacoma with the 2.7. It's hauled better than 40 cords in it's lifetime, in 1/2 face cord or less implements...


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 18, 2009)

audible fart said:


> My 1990 chevy 1/2 ton finally wore out. Ended up getting a 4 cylinder 2004 toyota tacoma reg cab 4x4. Man those things have weak stock leaf springs. I had to install hellwig helper springs right off the bat. I've been beating the hell out of it hauling lately. Just wondered how many of you folks haul firewood with your 4 cylinder trucks? I guess i'm trying to do more with less truck wise.



Why not get a small dump trailer? But you still got to be careful. Cooked a dakota once, just got too big with the loads. Good thing the truck belonged to someone else..


----------



## audible fart (Apr 18, 2009)

I use a 6X12 landscaping trailer for the longer logs when scrounging. I don't see a dump trailer in my future. I got one of those new masterlock brand adjustable ball hitches to level out the truck and trailer when loaded to the limit. It helps.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 18, 2009)

Get a small non dump single axle trailer...


----------



## MNGuns (Apr 18, 2009)

Not a 4 cyl, but my 6 cyl CTD does a pretty good job of moving firewood....


----------



## Ductape (Apr 18, 2009)

MNGuns said:


> Not a 4 cyl, but my 6 cyl CTD does a pretty good job of moving firewood....





Theres one in every bunch !


----------



## MNGuns (Apr 18, 2009)

Ductape said:


> Theres one in every bunch !



:agree2:



Guilty as charged.....


----------



## Slick (Apr 18, 2009)

6cyl ranger here loaded up and pulling a dual axle trialer....don't load that up all the way though, not with green wood at least.


----------



## bore_pig (Apr 18, 2009)

*The OP was about 4 cyl trucks, BUT,*

I have a 3/4 ton with a V8. It hauls whatever I put in it or behind it.




WTF?


----------



## audible fart (Apr 18, 2009)

bore_pig said:


> I have a 3/4 ton with a V8. It hauls whatever I put in it or behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Say here's an idea. Why don't you start a "anyone haul with a 3/4 ton truck" thread and i'll post how I have a 4 cylinder truck! See how useless your contribution was?


----------



## bore_pig (Apr 18, 2009)

Did you read the heading? I was trying to make a point. You asked about 4 cyl trucks and get a bunch of responses about 6 cyl trucks.




WTF?


----------



## spankrz (Apr 18, 2009)

within a half mile of the house, i haul a 8x6 tilt trailer loaded as heavy as i can with whatever i need to (had a half cord in it once) and i pull it with a 1cyl wheeler lol. so x that by 4, and you should be able to haul 2 cords with your tacoma 
(i wouldnt try it lol)


----------



## Boogieman142 (Apr 18, 2009)

89 chevy s-10 whenever my neighbor lets me use it. got a 2.5 but hey atleast its a stickshift so its not so doggy. I hate slushboxes.


----------



## bore_pig (Apr 18, 2009)

Boogieman142 said:


> 89 chevy s-10 whenever my neighbor lets me use it. got a 2.5 but hey atleast its a stickshift so its not so doggy. I hate slushboxes.



The old iron duke! Man that was a good one! Hard to wreck.


----------



## iowa (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a 94 ford f150 with the 300 6cyl. Had 4x4 and pulls a 16' flatbed. It's good at what it does. 

I wouldn't overload a 4cyl though. They aren't meant for hauling heavy stuff.


----------



## Brushwacker (Apr 18, 2009)

I used an Toyota long bed 2wd 4 cyl. as my main truck (about 3 + years total)until last year. All in all it probably moved 4 or 5 times the wood my old D 500 Dodge did all with near 300,000 miles on almost every part of the engine and drive train. I started pulling an small old army trailer loaded with wood also and finally the clutch started slipping and the brakes got very bad so its been sitting most of the last 7 or 8 months and I've been using an Isuzu 4wd 4 cylinder with air shocks this winter. Much better for pulling the trailer. Before these trucks I had an old Datsun and a 1987 Nissian and several full size P/u' s inbetween. All of them were used when I bought them and high mileage by the time I was done with them and rust was the biggest problem I had. I don't leave heavy loads on them overnight like I do the big Dodge . Most of my wood deliverys are for 1/3 cord seasoned wood and they all handle that well with just a little help with the springs. Doing that much wood at a time I couldnt do it near as efficiently and with the same or less effort if it were a standard size p/u truck. Probably average handling 50 to 75 cords per year.


----------



## husky455rancher (Apr 18, 2009)

i had a 98 2.7 4x4 5 speed tacoma for 7 years. it was a great truck. only thing it didnt take much in the bed. i had 1200 lbs of wire in it one time and i think i got air under my front tires a few times lol.


my buddy has a 1500 silverado it acts the same way. drags its ass all the way home. 3/4 ton is where its at my dodge dosent even squat loaded down with green wood.


----------



## getwood (Apr 19, 2009)

I use a ’91 Dodge Dakota which I bought new and have burned about 6 cords ( 24 truck loads) a year and have to haul it around 25 miles. I keep a come-along in it because to pull me out when I get stuck. Last fall I could not make it up a hill and had to use a 150 ft rope, a come-along, and 2 ½ hours to pull it up a hill. Not a pleasant experience when I was already tied from cutting wood. I purchases 600 feet of rope that I am planning on making a sky-line, so I don’t have to go to the bottom of the hill again. 

The head gasket went out on it last week, and I am going to get if fixed. I hope to get another year or two out it (101,000). Probably magical thinking though.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 19, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> i had a 98 2.7 4x4 5 speed tacoma for 7 years. it was a great truck. only thing it didnt take much in the bed. i had 1200 lbs of wire in it one time and i think i got air under my front tires a few times lol.
> 
> 
> my buddy has a 1500 silverado it acts the same way. drags its ass all the way home. 3/4 ton is where its at my dodge dosent even squat loaded down with green wood.



The yota is king for getting the wood out and doing small deliveries. I need a 3/4 or 1 ton for bigger deliveries though.


----------



## clutch25 (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree with the weak leafs on the Tacoma's... I'm on my second set (aftermarket 4 leaf) and they are sacked out!

I have two Toyota's and my dad's 2x2 sitting in my yard to make 3.

My first one was purchased used in 1993 and I have put probably +100K miles on it (217K or so last check) and it resides at my mom's as a back up. I also have a 1996 Taco with a V6 so that doesn't count.

The 4 bangers are solid as a rock!!! You can do anything you can do with any other truck, it just takes longer. I have towed stuff with my 4 cyl were I had to start out in low range to get moving. Flailing away at levers and pedals to beat hell!

I would buy another 4 cyl in a heart beat but you aren't going to tow a trailer down the interstate at 95mph with one. Love the small trucks though! Like having an ATV with AC/heat and wipers.

Both of my trucks...4 banger to the rescue!!!


----------



## ulyssesjones (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a 1984 Toyota 4x4 pickup. It has a low and a high. I bought it a few years ago. The rear leaf springs are broken and it pretty much rides on the axle in the back. It has a flat bed. The exhaust has fallen off in front of the catalytic which doesn't really matter since there is a leak at the manifold. 

I put it in 4x4 low and throw wood in the back and haul a 4x8 trailer full of wood through the woods over downed trees and crumbled stone walls. I have never gotten stuck. I love that I can take it deep in the woods where a full sized truck would never fit. It also does a good job of pulling down leaners and pulling stumps out of the ground. If I could figure out how to put a mower deck on it it would be perfect.

It seems like when you get a truck or a tool of any sort that you WANT to kill it won't let you.

Best $900 I ever spent.

-jones


----------



## trialanderror (Apr 19, 2009)

i built a little trailer for my aspire. it's a 1.3 with a manual gear box.
trailer has eletric brakes, and car has the controller...

i've hauled a little bit over 2000#'s with it...

it's all it can do in overdrive on flat ground but, two most important things.

#1 trailer has electric brakes.
#2 vehicle has manual gear box.


a 4cylinder truck will pull anything, epsiecally if ti's a manual. you'll win twice if it's got a transfercase for low range if you get in a tight spot in the woods/soft ground.

i have an old jeep cherokee 2.5 4banger with a manual box, i put that thing in low range, and setup a drag system on my pond, and dredged it out one summer. lots of gas later ,and a set of rod bearings and rings, ended up with a 3 acre pond, 20ft deep.

in my time, and i'm only 25, i've smoked 10 different automatics, 1/2 of them had tranny coolers. they just won't hold up in high gear, and newer PCM's always call for a downshift from OD the moment they sense the TPS past 10%.....unelss it's the bigger 1ton+ trucks. auto's are designed to go in gear, and stay in gear. the in/out/in/out/in/out smokes them everytime. and a big load in a soft spot, the kind where you mash it to the floor, and nothing happens. that torque converter is making TREMENDOUS heat, temps up in the 500-600F if you keep it going....

in any situation, you *REALLY SHOULD* have a trailer with brakes....smaller vehicles are lighter, and the brakes are smaller. 

in my honest opinion, EVERY TRAILER should have brakes, .no matter the weight, no matter the size., and everyone towing one SHOULD have the controller. 

think it's smart to gamble an accident for $150 for backingplates and a $50 controller? What if the DOT could proove you were supposed to have it? they'll have a field day....

but, that's my opinion.


----------



## AIM (Apr 19, 2009)

My brother in law has a mid to late 80's S-10, 2 wheel drive rust bucket, that just seems to keep going no matter what. He hauled 19 loads of woods piled high last fall and it never broke down once. Drives this bucket to work every day. Hauls scrap steel all the time. Just works the dog sh!t out of it and it just keeps on ticking. Only issue it has is half the time won't start if it's raining.


----------



## Longshot (Apr 19, 2009)

audible fart said:


> My 1990 chevy 1/2 ton finally wore out. Ended up getting a 4 cylinder 2004 toyota tacoma reg cab 4x4. Man those things have weak stock leaf springs. I had to install hellwig helper springs right off the bat. I've been beating the hell out of it hauling lately. Just wondered how many of you folks haul firewood with your 4 cylinder trucks? I guess i'm trying to do more with less truck wise.



I had an '89 yota 4x4, and now an '01 -both 4 cyl., and moved tons of dirt, mulch, stone and firewood, with cautious success. The older model clearly had the greater load/weight capacity, which is why I'm interested in the mentioned 'helliwig helper springs' option. Is this a an owner installed item, how much of an increase in load carrying do they afford, and at what cost??
I'm going to google them, but figured I'd ask for the 'straight up' from the field.
Thanks


----------



## 4seasons (Apr 19, 2009)

I use an 85 Toy 4x4. Had it set up with 5.71 gears and lockers in both ends. Used it to haul a ton of rock up a steep muddy hill side twice a day for 6 months. Tore down the spring packs and added a couple of leafs up front and changed all but the main leaf out back with 3/4 ton Chevy 2wd springs. I swapped the gears back out to 4.10 open diffs when I moved here to use the truck on the highway. It still hauls 1/4 to 1/3 cord of wood per trip up a steep dirt hillside just not as unstoppable as the 5.71 and lockers. Of course I've replaced the head gasket, timing chain, clutch, tie rod ends, exhaust, two fuel pumps and it is about to need a new bed. 270,000 miles and still working it hard every weekend.


----------



## wgrassel (Apr 19, 2009)

I've hauled 20 or so beds full of green wood with my 4 cylinder (2.3L) Ford Ranger. It has an automatic transmission, which I drained and then replaced the fluid and filter at 25,000 miles. 28,000 miles on it now, and so far so good. With a full bed on the highway upgrades I'm in the right lane with the flashers on going 40mph, but it makes it home. In general I stop loading when the rear tires still have two or three inches of clearance left.


----------



## damifino (Apr 19, 2009)

*4cyl. mini truck*

If I had forty thousand dollars to spend on a firewood truck I would not buy your 4cyl. Toyota nor would I buy my 1989, 2 wheel drive 6cyl. half ton. But I do not have that kind of money so I will continue to proudly drive my old truck. I am guessing the number of times you use your truck to haul wood is small compared to the number of trips you use your 4cyl. to drive around town or to work and back so enjoy the money you save in gas. I think your truck is just fine.


----------



## husky455rancher (Apr 19, 2009)

damifino said:


> If I had forty thousand dollars to spend on a firewood truck I would not buy your 4cyl. Toyota nor would I buy my 1989, 2 wheel drive 6cyl. half ton. But I do not have that kind of money so I will continue to proudly drive my old truck. I am guessing the number of times you use your truck to haul wood is small compared to the number of trips you use your 4cyl. to drive around town or to work and back so enjoy the money you save in gas. I think your truck is just fine.



it really depends what you use the truck for. my taco got 19-20 mpg the entire time i owned it. my hemi ram gets 15 and change. 

granted the ram does use a little more gas but its 5 times the truck the taco was. now if i needed it for a long commute the taco would indeed be better. but i dont mind paying a little more gas for the mighty ram. it will handle anythig i throw at it with total ease and i dont have to worry about anything.


----------



## audible fart (Apr 19, 2009)

*hellwig ez 550 helper springs*



Longshot said:


> I had an '89 yota 4x4, and now an '01 -both 4 cyl., and moved tons of dirt, mulch, stone and firewood, with cautious success. The older model clearly had the greater load/weight capacity, which is why I'm interested in the mentioned 'helliwig helper springs' option. Is this a an owner installed item, how much of an increase in load carrying do they afford, and at what cost??
> I'm going to google them, but figured I'd ask for the 'straight up' from the field.
> Thanks



The hellwig ez level 550 springs are very easy to install. You simply lay each leaf on top of your stock ones and U-bolt them down. That simple. The theory is that once installed, you can load 550 lbs into your bed and the truck will still be level. I can tell you first hand; they work. I ordered mine from summit for around $65 bucks total, but you can get them plenty of places. You won't regret getting them.


----------



## EastwoodGang4 (Apr 19, 2009)

*used to...*

Had a 92 ranger w/2.3 5 speed manual, 2wd, helwig helpers. could pile the wood as high as the cab and that little thing would just go like a little tractor. the rear spring shackes finally broke :monkey: hmmmm wonder why. I took the passenger seat out so my saw had a place to ride home with a full load. was a good little truck while it lasted. BTW watch your rear axle bearings!! i just found a toasted set in my f150 now it needs new axle shafts and bearings! ouch!


----------



## slowp (Apr 19, 2009)

2 wheel drive Chevy Colorado. It hauls enough. I should put some of those lift things in it because I've scraped the trailer plug in thing off hauling wood. That's all I need. I get good gas mileage with it and that makes up for the wimpiness. I have a 4 wheel drive Subaru for the serious stuff.


----------



## myzamboni (Apr 19, 2009)

Helwigs or Timbrens? Which and why?


----------



## powerstroke73L (Apr 19, 2009)

Even though I do most of my hauling with my F-350 I also have a '91 Toyota 4x4 Mini Truck with a 22RE 4 cylinder and a 5 speed. I've hauled just over a 1000 lbs with it with no real problems. Sure, it felt like it was about to do a wheelie the whole time and I had to nurse it into 2nd gear, but it handled it.


----------



## Brushwacker (Apr 19, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> . but i dont mind paying a little more gas for the mighty ram. it will handle anythig i throw at it with total ease and i dont have to worry about anything.



How about driving it inbetween trees through the woods to pick up a dead tree here and there ?
When you have weight and mass its time for the big truck. When snaking into woodsy area's inbetween trees and you are not after a half cord or more at a time for me the big trucks limitations outweigh the benifits.


----------



## husky455rancher (Apr 19, 2009)

Brushwacker said:


> How about driving it inbetween trees through the woods to pick up a dead tree here and there ?
> When you have weight and mass its time for the big truck. When snaking into woodsy area's inbetween trees and you are not after a half cord or more at a time for me the big trucks limitations outweigh the benifits.



very true my ram cant gewt into the woods at my parents house. its just simply too long to get in there through the path. every truck has its place people just have to decide which style fits them best. for me i dont go into the woods enough to make me want a small truck again. i much prefer the superior hauling capacity.


----------



## TKeller (Apr 19, 2009)

*My 88' S-10 does the job*

1988 s-10 hauls all my wood and does a good job. Bought new in 88' and have spent very little money on that truck for upkeep. Just can't put as much wood on it as a bigger truck. Also use it to keep the limbs picked up in the yard and bring split wood into the garage during burning season. No problem hauling with that little 4 cylinder.


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a 99 S10 with the 2.2 engine and a stick shift. It has done a lot of hauling and the hills around here are pretty steep - but not more than 350 feet of elevation difference at a time so you aren't climbing hills for miles like you would be in the mountains. You can't put a lot of weight in the back so I do use a trailer. It does a good job and has 90,000 tough miles on it and I have only needed to put shocks and brakes on once - everything else is original. I had a 2002 extended cab S10 with an automatic before this one and the automatic really made the truck less powerful.

Below is a picture of how I sometimes abuse it......I only hauled this about 6 miles.


----------



## IndyIan (Apr 20, 2009)

trialanderror said:


> i built a little trailer for my aspire. it's a 1.3 with a manual gear box.
> trailer has eletric brakes, and car has the controller...
> 
> i've hauled a little bit over 2000#'s with it...
> ...



2000lbs behind an Aspire is impressive! Do you slip the clutch or tires starting a load like that on a hill? 

I tow with my 03 tracker 4x4, 4 banger, with big loads its fun as you can get the back end to rise with the torque from the axle when starting off, just like the big rigs!  First gear is quite low and 4th or 5th are close together so I can tow in 4th if I need to. Its rated to tow only 1500lbs and for highway trips I don't go much over that as I can imagine sudden swerving would get interesting really fast... I've thought of getting a trailer with brakes but most of the times I can just take more small loads without extra driving.
Ian


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Apr 20, 2009)

I remembered this Youtube Video after reading about the 1.3 litre Aspire.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_Xygo2054Q


----------



## Ductape (Apr 20, 2009)

^^^^ That one is a classic !


----------



## Taxmantoo (Apr 20, 2009)

myzamboni said:


> Helwigs or Timbrens? Which and why?



I vote for airbags. Firestone, Air Lift, and Helwig all sell them. They take stress off the springs instead of making more stress on the spring ends, and you can adjust them with any tire pump.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 20, 2009)

oneoldbanjo said:


> I remembered this Youtube Video after reading about the 1.3 litre Aspire.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_Xygo2054Q



That is freakin hilarious!


----------



## fourfivefour (Apr 20, 2009)

I use a 2" lowered 4cyl 2.2l 5spd 96 chevy s10 to haul all my wood. I only have a 25 mile drive, with the axle banging off the frame. :biggrinbounce2:
My pile of logs is 4' high, 15' wide by 30' long and it was all hauled by the s10. If the wood is heavy I cant fill the truck or it will lay on the frame. I've had 1300 lbs of scrap iron on it before, the junk yard couldn't believe it. 130,000 miles and still going strong.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Apr 20, 2009)

airbags are just something else to break. then your screwed.


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 20, 2009)

I added one leaf spring to each side of my dad's Ranger and it doesn't move at all now when he has a load of wood on. I know a guy that had an old 4 cylinder Nissan and he hauled a car trailer with a 1/2 ton Chevy on it. I had to tighten my front springs on my truck so when I pick my plow up it won't sink down.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't have airbags on my truck. Thought about getting them, but it's nice to see exactly how loaded up the truck is.


----------



## audible fart (Apr 20, 2009)

mercer_me said:


> I added one leaf spring to each side of my dad's Ranger and it doesn't move at all now when he has a load of wood on. I know a guy that had an old 4 cylinder Nissan and he hauled a car trailer with a 1/2 ton Chevy on it.



I used to have a 2.4 liter 1996 nissan shortbed. Damn nice little truck. Can't fathom towing a 1/2 ton chevy more than a few yards with it though. That's pretty hardcore. Within 100 lbs of my 2.7 4x4 tacoma's 3500 lb limit is as daring as I get. It's fun to abuse japanese 4 cylinders, they can take it.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 20, 2009)

The older japanese trucks were better imo. I know the frame on my ol 93 4x4 yota had about 3x as much steel as my Tacoma. It was slower and not as good on the highway but that truck's chassis was indestructable almost.


----------



## trialanderror (Apr 20, 2009)

IndyIan said:


> 2000lbs behind an Aspire is impressive! Do you slip the clutch or tires starting a load like that on a hill?
> 
> I tow with my 03 tracker 4x4, 4 banger, with big loads its fun as you can get the back end to rise with the torque from the axle when starting off, just like the big rigs!  First gear is quite low and 4th or 5th are close together so I can tow in 4th if I need to. Its rated to tow only 1500lbs and for highway trips I don't go much over that as I can imagine sudden swerving would get interesting really fast... I've thought of getting a trailer with brakes but most of the times I can just take more small loads without extra driving.
> Ian





naw man, never slip the clutch...i always snap it to break the tires loose..
easier to change rubber then a clutch.....
i put new rod bearings in it, and run heavy 15-40w....i got a bad habit of lugging engines...used to diesels. i do it everytime with a manual...

it's geared quite low, flat ground is easy, hills, yeah, i always end up chirping the tires....little 13's, like $30 each, i can afford it...

i used to haul stuff in my 96 z71 350 votec. but hell, for the room of only fitting 6 furnaces, i can haul that easily on my trailer with my aspire! on a 60 mile round trip only burn a gallon and a 1/2 instead of 6!!!!!  

what's the world coming to? oh right. we're on here because we're too cheap to burn propane or natural gas... 

btw, that festiva video is one of a kind!


----------



## Richard_ (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## audible fart (Apr 20, 2009)

Richard_ said:


>



I like your rim/tire combo, richard. Looks cool.


----------



## IndyIan (Apr 21, 2009)

trialanderror said:


> naw man, never slip the clutch...i always snap it to break the tires loose..
> easier to change rubber then a clutch.....
> i put new rod bearings in it, and run heavy 15-40w....i got a bad habit of lugging engines...used to diesels. i do it everytime with a manual...
> 
> ...


My buddy towed his fishing boat with his Yaris hatchback and I had to remind him that tires are cheaper than clutches on some of the launch ramps. It did fine though for towing, used 4th gear more on the highway but thats ok.
I'm running 15W40 diesel oil now in my tracker too, cheaper than synthetics and has better additives for actually working the engine. 5W30 is for the winter only for me.


----------



## 4seasons (Apr 21, 2009)

Richard_ said:


>



Is that a shortened up long bed? I like the wrap around rear bumper. I could of saved some metal with one of those on mine.


----------



## Richard_ (Apr 21, 2009)

4seasons said:


> Is that a shortened up long bed? I like the wrap around rear bumper. I could of saved some metal with one of those on mine.


yes it is , I took 12" out of it , some times I miss the extra bed space


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 21, 2009)

Richard_ said:


> yes it is , I took 12" out of it , some times I miss the extra bed space



If my Tacoma wasn't so nice I'd consider something like that.


----------



## Brushwacker (Apr 22, 2009)

Richard_ said:


> yes it is , I took 12" out of it , some times I miss the extra bed space


 +1 for a long bed.


----------



## ssupercoolss (Apr 26, 2009)

1993 toyota p/u. 2.4L just really the coolest truck ive ever owned. throw wood in it, on it, at it.....when i got it, the rear leafs were cracked, and held together by a muffler clamp, so i replaced 'em. i neatly stack split wood in the back as much i can possibly fit, and my tires bulge a little, but the springs hardly sag. i leave the 2008 F-350 SD diesel (company truck) at home for hauling wood. why? its too freaking high, (4X4) with a utility body, it really doesnt hold that much more wood, and i frequently drive across my lawn to access my wood pile. toyota probably weighs 4,000 lbs with a load of wood, F-350 probably weighs 6500 lbs, with no wood. i love my toyota.


----------



## Longshot (Apr 26, 2009)

Longshot said:


> I had an '89 yota 4x4, and now an '01 -both 4 cyl., and moved tons of dirt, mulch, stone and firewood, with cautious success. The older model clearly had the greater load/weight capacity, which is why I'm interested in the mentioned 'helliwig helper springs' option. Is this a an owner installed item, how much of an increase in load carrying do they afford, and at what cost??
> I'm going to google them, but figured I'd ask for the 'straight up' from the field.
> Thanks



I appreciate the responses, and have scoped out the Hellwig spring helpers, but you know how it is .....a little knowledge is a dangerous thing. 
Went down to talk to my mechanic about beefing up the springs and his opinion is that the much better way to do it is with 'coil -over' shocks [if available for a Tacoma 4X4]. He's both an experienced mechanic and an oval track racer, and reports that he's used and installed both. Stress distortion on original springs, eventual loosening and movement, and effect on handling when not under load are things he mentioned.
Though I'd throw this out there for comment.
On it goes...........


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't know about Toyota - but the shock mounts on my Chevy S10 are not designed for carrying any loads from weight and don't appear to be strong enough to carry much additional load.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Apr 27, 2009)

I've used this old 86" Ranger 4x4 2.3l 4 banger too haul my personal firewood for the last 20 years. Still runs pretty well but is rotting out from under. This will be it's last year I guess. It served well.


----------



## woodbooga (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm a Ranger guy, too. Nine years and 170k. It's my primary traveling vehicle (when traveling light - no wife/kids) and it brings wood home and trash from home to dump.

In her younger days, she sagged under the weight of wood and stone. Her M.O. nowadays is smaller loads, more frequent trips. I tell her a load can't be too heavy since there's only 16 oz to the pound. But these days, she's less compliant. Esp. on the hills. 

Can't beat 27mpg for a truck that transports me to where I wanna go - and gets wood, scrap metal, etc. from here to there.


----------



## Richard_ (Apr 27, 2009)

oneoldbanjo said:


> I don't know about Toyota - but the shock mounts on my Chevy S10 are not designed for carrying any loads from weight and don't appear to be strong enough to carry much additional load.



shock mounts aren't meant to carry a load !


----------



## Gizzard (Apr 28, 2009)

I've used two different trucks with 4cyl engines for firewood hauling. A 1987 4x4 toyota with 22r engine and 5 sp until the frame broke behind cab. Sold engine and took truck to scrap yard when metal was high. This truck had right at 300,000 miles on it. That truck loved the gas, its best would be about 16 mile per gallon. At present use a 2005 Chevy Colorado 4x4 with 2.8L 4 cylinder. Plenty of power and much better gas mileage. Don't like the sag in springs though. It looks like hauling weight when empty. I'm going to look into ideas mentioned here to remedy or assist with this.


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Apr 28, 2009)

We had a Chevy 1/2 ton pickup at work that was sagging from the weight of our survey equipment. We took it to Dent Spring Company and they installed and extra leaf or 2. The truck works fine and they did all the work and it was less than $ 200. That was in 1999 and the truck has been working fine ever since.


----------



## audible fart (Sep 25, 2010)

4 cylinder pickup bump.


----------



## havenodog (Sep 25, 2010)

those 22re engines on those older yotas were indestructable. I've got one with 215 thousand miles on it, used hard and still going strong. Body is still in pretty good shape to. They must have done something by that time that kept them from rusting out so badly. Its an 89 and sure gets around the back yard without a problem. In the woods to. Yea gas mileage isnt the greatest but can still tool down the highway with the utmost confidence at 75mph and it doesnt even use a quart between oil changes. Love that truck. My daughter wants it when she gets her liscense. Probably wont see it again for another year or so. Oh well. It will get her anywhere she wants to go.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Old thread but I'll play. 

My firewood and go just about anywhere truck is a 94 Toyota 4x4, 22R 4cyl. Gets 20 mpg, has 265,000 and is in great shape, really too nice for a wood truck, but it's the one I want to drive


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 25, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Old thread but I'll play.
> 
> My firewood and go just about anywhere truck is a 94 Toyota 4x4, 22R 4cyl. Gets 20 mpg, has 265,000 and is in great shape, really too nice for a wood truck, but it's the one I want to drive



+1 Sounds like you have a mate to my truck


----------



## sunfish (Sep 25, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> +1 Sounds like you have a mate to my truck



They are good trucks! 

I'm still on the original clutch and back brakes. And no rust


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 25, 2010)

trialanderror said:


> a 4cylinder truck will pull anything, epsiecally if ti's a manual.



i stopped reading after that


----------



## Brushwacker (Sep 26, 2010)

My 89 2.6 4cl Isuzu quit on me this spring,think it had a timing belt malfunction and wrecked the valves. I hear that is very common for that engine . I understand that is the only engine that will work with my transmission (up to 91)so thats what I am looking for since the frame is excellant on this truck + I have extra parts from another.
Bought an gmc sonoma 96 2wd 6cyl 5speed short bed thinking of using it for wood but I'm having 2nd thoughts. Probably gonna replace the clutch in my 87 Toyota and keep looking for a reasonably priced Isuzu 2.6 engine. The Toyota longbed has been my favorite as long as the 4wd isn't needed but I'd like to have the 4wd Isuzu going this winter to. 
The v6 Sonoma really scoots in comparison to the 4's and gas milage mostly between 22&26mpg mostly hwy is almost as good as the Toyota.
I'd like to eventually find an utility bed to fit it and turn it into a work truck. It wasn't exactly what I wanted ( No long bed,club cab or 4wd )but for me it was low mileage (88,000) in comparison to the pick ups I've been driving for the last 10 years and I could afford it.


----------



## Somesawguy (Sep 27, 2010)

Richard_ said:


>



Pirate members are everywhere. Nice classic Toyota there.


----------



## some zilch (Sep 28, 2010)

i use my '08 taco 4cyl, 5spd, 4x4 to do all kinds of hauling. granted, the rear springs arent all that great, and i am seriously considering airbags to level the truck when it is loaded. the truck now has e-rated stock size tires, and they help alot with the "squishi-ness" of the truck when loaded. the truck will pull my 6'x12' landscape trailer with 2 atvs just fine, little slow on the hills. i think it does good for what it is, and is much better at doing it than my last '03 dakota 6 cyl


----------



## sunfish (Sep 28, 2010)

Seems like the pre-taco (95 and older) 4x4 Toyotas' had heavier springs. I have no complaints about the springs on my 94.


----------



## trailmaker (Sep 29, 2010)

audible fart said:


> My 1990 chevy 1/2 ton finally wore out. Ended up getting a 4 cylinder 2004 toyota tacoma reg cab 4x4. Man those things have weak stock leaf springs. I had to install hellwig helper springs right off the bat. I've been beating the hell out of it hauling lately. Just wondered how many of you folks haul firewood with your 4 cylinder trucks? I guess i'm trying to do more with less truck wise.




I've also got an 04 regular cab 4x4 manual 4 cylinder that I use to haul wood. It's a great truck for my situation. My property is tight steep woods where a big truck won't work. I'm all over the place anyway checking springs, water lines etc. so I just throw light loads of wood in while I'm at it. 

Speaking of little trucks, Mahindra is supposed to be importing a little compact diesel rated to haul 2700lbs. I'm not so sure about Mahindra but a little diesel truck with that kind of hauling capacity would be good. Add a dump bed and it would be real good.


----------



## Bret4207 (Sep 29, 2010)

I only read the first page, but I hauled a tandem axle trailer loaded with about 2 tons of hay 120 miles every 2 weeks for years with a '91 Toy 4wd with the 22R 4cyl, standard 5 speed. Never had a bit of trouble. Just finally sent it to the junk yard monday with 385K on it. Cancer got it. Yeah, you didn't go 65 mph but I lived in the mountains anyway so that wasn't gonna happen. Now I have a '97 F150. I'd rather have the Toy back.

I also hauled a half ton of grain with the truck on a regular basis, again, no issues. Toyota made some great trucks.


----------



## audible fart (Jun 27, 2011)

Bret4207 said:


> I only read the first page, but I hauled a tandem axle trailer loaded with about 2 tons of hay 120 miles every 2 weeks for years with a '91 Toy 4wd with the 22R 4cyl, standard 5 speed. Never had a bit of trouble. Just finally sent it to the junk yard monday with 385K on it. Cancer got it. Yeah, you didn't go 65 mph but I lived in the mountains anyway so that wasn't gonna happen. Now I have a '97 F150. I'd rather have the Toy back.
> 
> I also hauled a half ton of grain with the truck on a regular basis, again, no issues. Toyota made some great trucks.


 
My father had a 22R 4 cyl in his 1985 toyota 2wd longbed. It was tractor like.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 27, 2011)

trailmaker said:


> I've also got an 04 regular cab 4x4 manual 4 cylinder that I use to haul wood. It's a great truck for my situation. My property is tight steep woods where a big truck won't work. I'm all over the place anyway checking springs, water lines etc. so I just throw light loads of wood in while I'm at it.
> 
> Speaking of little trucks, Mahindra is supposed to be importing a little compact diesel rated to haul 2700lbs. I'm not so sure about Mahindra but a little diesel truck with that kind of hauling capacity would be good. Add a dump bed and it would be real good.


 
That's a coincidence. I was just looking at their diesel compact loadking tipper (capacity over 5000Lbs) online yesterday . Not available here down under I don't think but interesting all the same. they have quite a range of cars/trucks etc. I only just heard of them when looking at tractors.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jun 27, 2011)

I used to have a '92 S-10 S/B, 2.5/5sp truck when I was a teenager,... It hauled dirt, wood, bricks, whatever I could throw at it. Was just as slow as a tractor, but was a damn solid little truck. I have a '92 Toy Hi-lux now, 22re/5sp/2wd. I would love to have a 4x4, but this has probably been the best little go-cart/motorized wheelbarrow that I've ever owned. It gets about 24-25 down the road, (used to do better, but the the General Grabber tires that I mounted up have a lot more inertia and rolling resistance to overcome than standard car tires do,...). Bought it for about $750.00 w/118Kmi on it and it has about 150K now. As mentioned by everyone else, it doesn't do a load in the bed near as well as my old S-10, (Hellwigs coming soon), but, it will go about anywhere, is stone reliable, gets good mileage and will fit in places that my C/C, long-bed F-350 S.D. will not. I drive it to work and back daily (about 50mi) and use it to haul the saws out to wherever I am cutting, cut all day then head home. I use the F-350 when I'm done cutting and have a substantial pile of bucked wood ready to go, hitch it up to a trailer and haul it back. This makes a lot more efficient use of my time and I burn a lot less fuel, as the 1-ton doesn't roll until there's a commensurately sized pile of wood ready to justify it's mileage. Cummins coming soon,...:msp_w00t:


----------



## howellhandmade (Jun 28, 2011)

99 Ranger 4cyl/5spd. Coming up on 200K. It's what I have, so it's what I haul with. Put in a set of helper springs. Good mileage, usually 22-25mpg with a load, have gotten close to 30mpg unloaded on long trips with a light foot.


----------



## GeeVee (Jun 28, 2011)

Locust Cutter said:


> I used to have a '92 S-10 S/B, 2.5/5sp truck when I was a teenager,... It hauled dirt, wood, bricks, whatever I could throw at it. Was just as slow as a tractor, but was a damn solid little truck. I have a '92 Toy Hi-lux now, 22re/5sp/2wd. I would love to have a 4x4, but this has probably been the best little go-cart/motorized wheelbarrow that I've ever owned. It gets about 24-25 down the road, (used to do better, but the the General Grabber tires that I mounted up have a lot more inertia and rolling resistance to overcome than standard car tires do,...). Bought it for about $750.00 w/118Kmi on it and it has about 150K now. As mentioned by everyone else, it doesn't do a load in the bed near as well as my old S-10, (Hellwigs coming soon), but, it will go about anywhere, is stone reliable, gets good mileage and will fit in places that my C/C, long-bed F-350 S.D. will not. I drive it to work and back daily (about 50mi) and use it to haul the saws out to wherever I am cutting, cut all day then head home. I use the F-350 when I'm done cutting and have a substantial pile of bucked wood ready to go, hitch it up to a trailer and haul it back. This makes a lot more efficient use of my time and I burn a lot less fuel, as the 1-ton doesn't roll until there's a commensurately sized pile of wood ready to justify it's mileage. Cummins coming soon,...:msp_w00t:


 
Do you have a pic of the Hi Lux? I didn't know they were imported here, maybe you brought it back from Military deployment? I am a bit of a Toyota junkie, and really want a four door longbed 4x4 3/4 ton 5speed with crank windows, vinyl seats and rubber floor m,ats, but they dont make them here. I really want the kind of trucks they sell in Central and South America, but American taste says style and comffort, so we get car/truck.


----------



## GeeVee (Jun 28, 2011)

*Toyota Dualy*

They are hard to find, but Toyota has had a series of one ton dually that they put out ofr Servicve trucks and Motor home chassis.

If you could find the running minnie winnie with a ragged out leaking camper, strip it and make a dump bed. HARD to find. Usually the crappy motorhome got that way when it got overheated or blew the auto trans. The service body trucks are run into the ground by undermaintaining a/c companies or plumbers. 

Ideally is the motorhome chassis, 22 re motor (Fuel injected) with 5 spd manual. 1990 or 91 they changed the body style in 92.

I was thinking of getting one to make a flat bed dovetail to haul Pedro with. 

You can get good running Uhaul Toyota dually for 2-2500. Take the van body off and use it as wood storage or tools, or sell it, and build the bed you want. THEY are not hard to find....

The clutches are easy to fix, if you keep coolant in them they run forever, brakes are inexpensive to maintain, smae for starter, alternator, in general about as cheap as a early 80s chevy pick up, if you are in the 87-91 years. I have had five, and rust claimed all but one- (blown head got the last one, my fault)

I'd highly recommend a Toyota UHaul. My brother has one now as moving storage, though his is an auto trans.


----------



## jrr344 (Jun 28, 2011)

taxmantoo said:


> I vote for airbags. Firestone, Air Lift, and Helwig all sell them. They take stress off the springs instead of making more stress on the spring ends, and you can adjust them with any tire pump.


 
+1 on the airbags they work great I don't have them on a 4cyl but on my 1/2 ton chevy they do a great job even when I load the bed and my 18' trailer.


----------



## audible fart (Jun 28, 2011)

I initially installed hellwig ez level 550 helper springs on my tacoma. $50, super easy install. They did stiffen the springs, but after repeated heavy loads the stock spring was totally shot. I ended up ordering skyjacker 2.5" leaf springs from summit and that solved the problem. As far as air bags go, my truck like most 4cylinders is rated to tow 3500 pounds. If you need air bags to tow a measly 3500 pounds, i'd say you have a spring problem.


----------



## T_F_E (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## audible fart (Jun 28, 2011)

T_F_E said:


>


 
Nice old Toyota! 

If this site gave me the option to post the "guy applauding" smiley anymore, i would post several. Can you tell us a little of the truck's mechanical history?


----------



## T_F_E (Jun 28, 2011)

260k One motor rebuild in there, air shocks, and some coil springs over the bump stops. I work landin on the weekdays and cut firewood weekends, cant get away from my saws. Theres also 200 feet of 3/8s chain back there, so shes haulin heavy. I beat on the old girl but she takes it.

[video=youtube;gjy9yXxHZcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjy9yXxHZcg[/video]


----------



## audible fart (Jun 28, 2011)

T_F_E said:


> 260k One motor rebuild in there, air shocks, and some coil springs over the bump stops. I work landin on the weekdays and cut firewood weekends, cant get away from my saws. Theres also 200 feet of 3/8s chain back there, so shes haulin heavy. I beat on the old girl but she takes it.
> 
> [video=youtube;gjy9yXxHZcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjy9yXxHZcg[/video]


 
Nice! It's got the 2.4, right? What happened to the original motor?


----------



## gwiley (Jun 28, 2011)

I used to haul with a Ford Ranger - until it got run over by a road grader. Replaced it with an F350 crew cab 4x4 (old) and have never regretted it.

THere is a good chance you could sell the old 4cyl and spend just a little bit more money and get a truck that could haul 6x as much wood!


----------



## Somesawguy (Jun 28, 2011)

I haul with my 89 Toyota PU 4x4 with the 22RE. It seems to work just fine when I don't try to overload it. I do need some helper springs in the back though.


----------



## Wood Mainiac (Jun 28, 2011)

This thread is bringing back memories of firewood gathering with my ’03 Tacoma 4 cylinder extended cab, driving down bermed up ATV trails through the woods, as the suspension fully articulates over the berms. What fun listening to the suspension bang as it worked back and forth, wondering if I was going to break something just for friggin wood. But it was so cool driving through the woods, and to have a reason to take a truck into the woods.

I’m now prowling the woods in a ’10 GMC 2500HD extended cab. Needless to say, I miss the nimbleness of my Tacoma. Now when that loaded heavy, heavy HD goes thru a patch of soft sand, the sinking feeling creates quite an adrenalin rush. My Tacoma with its wide tires would have floated right thru that sand. I’m still trying to get used to how heavy this full size truck really is. My lawn has ruts from backing to my wood piles.

I’ll say one thing though, getting wood with a full size truck is damn hard work. I’m lugging and loading wood for almost 3 times as long. So it is kind of interesting. Getting wood with a 4 cylinder always seemed fun and recreational, not having to stop long before you had a load. This big truck is running me ragged.


----------



## howellhandmade (Jun 28, 2011)

gwiley said:


> I used to haul with a Ford Ranger - until it got run over by a road grader. Replaced it with an F350 crew cab 4x4 (old) and have never regretted it.
> 
> THere is a good chance you could sell the old 4cyl and spend just a little bit more money and get a truck that could haul 6x as much wood!


 
I'm sure that's true, and if I only drove the truck to haul wood it would be the obvious move. But most of my driving is to and from work, and hauling stuff that the Ranger can handle. In return for having to make a few extra trips hauling wood, I get better mileage and a more manageable size in parking garages. I bought the Ranger kind of just because it was there, but it's worked out far better than I expected. Drove to Topeka and back a couple of weeks ago and got 28 mpg one way, 24mpg the other (I was in a bigger hurry to get home).


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jun 29, 2011)

GeeVee said:


> Do you have a pic of the Hi Lux? I didn't know they were imported here, maybe you brought it back from Military deployment? I am a bit of a Toyota junkie, and really want a four door longbed 4x4 3/4 ton 5speed with crank windows, vinyl seats and rubber floor m,ats, but they dont make them here. I really want the kind of trucks they sell in Central and South America, but American taste says style and comffort, so we get car/truck.


 
Sorry I used the Hi-Lux name a bit tongue in cheek, as it's just the pickup, but when you say that, many confuse it with the T100. I would love to have an authentic 4x4 stick Turbo-diesel Hi-Lux. They're damn-near unstoppable.


----------



## roostersgt (Jun 30, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but thought I'd share what I did with my 4 cylinder Toyota truck (2.7). Took front springs from Jeep TJ (Wrangler) and compressed them between the rear axle "bumpers"? Had to cut off about 2" or so to achieve only 3" of lift. Used standard spring compressors. This allows me to overload the crap out of my truck. I estimate I've hauled near 1600lbs without dragging. 40 bags of wood pellets at 40lbs per bag. Not a bad ride either. Got my springs for free from an off-road specialty shop. They usually just throw the old stock stuff away when lifting Jeeps. You could probably get them cheap at a wrecking yard also. Best mod I've done to my rig to date.

Toyota gear install


----------



## T_F_E (Jun 30, 2011)

roostersgt said:


> I know this is an old thread, but thought I'd share what I did with my 4 cylinder Toyota truck (2.7). Took front springs from Jeep TJ (Wrangler) and compressed them between the rear axle "bumpers"? Had to cut off about 2" or so to achieve only 3" of lift. Used standard spring compressors. This allows me to overload the crap out of my truck. I estimate I've hauled near 1600lbs without dragging. 40 bags of wood pellets at 40lbs per bag. Not a bad ride either. Got my springs for free from an off-road specialty shop. They usually just throw the old stock stuff away when lifting Jeeps. You could probably get them cheap at a wrecking yard also. Best mod I've done to my rig to date.
> 
> Toyota gear install


 
Same set up I have, and i have had over 2500.


----------



## novaman64 (Jul 11, 2011)

I used to and am now again... Had a little 92 Toyota Pickup, 2wd 4 cylinder (22re, best 4 banger ever made) auto, would load that thing up till the mudflaps were dragging, sold it, with 220k still running strong. A contractor has it now, with lumber racks on it, still alive.

Then was using my Chevy Full size, but since Im commuting bout 120 miles each was fuel was killing me, so bought another pickup. Toyota Pickup 4x4, 4 cylinder, 5 speed. This truck is great, did better than the old one, I just started hauling wood with it. And hay, I buy hay in NV near work since its cheaper, then brig it home with me. Did 8 bales at around 100#'s each, up and over the Echo pass and it was a little trooper. Love these Toyota's they are indestructible!


----------



## Misfit138 (Jul 11, 2011)

Somesawguy said:


> I haul with my 89 Toyota PU 4x4 with the 22RE. It seems to work just fine when I don't try to overload it. I do need some helper springs in the back though.


 
I had the 1988 22RE with a 4" suspension lift, 3" body lift, 35" BF Goodrich Mud Terrain radials and 2 add-a-leaf kits in it. In 4wd-low, it pulled anything I threw at it, including a 24' Sea Ray with an EZ Loader trailer. 
I put 246,000 miles on it and sold it when my first daughter was born. Went through one clutch. Only other maintenance was brakes, tires and oil changes. 
Couldn't kill it, even when I was young and all full of piss and vinegar.


----------



## daywalker (Jul 12, 2011)

My buddy has a '94 Toyota 2wd 22RE 5 speed. It has been on a number of jeep trails, hauled plenty of scrap steel, and withstood lots of high rpm rallying action. After 190,000 he is finally replacing the original clutch. I have to say it's a pretty damn tough truck. As for me, I have an '88 ranger 2wd shortbox single cab with a 5 speed and a Mazda 2.0 liter 4 banger putting out a whopping 75 hp. I think it has 4.10's, It's pretty torquey for what it is. I take it down the woods trails too hauling good amounts of scrap. So far I've only had not even half a face cord of green alder in it before it was squatting a good amount, and I didn't want it dragging it's ass over the logs I had to hop to get out of the woods. Hopefully now with the new monroe air shocks I put in I can put a whole half cord in the bed. So far they seem to work pretty damn good. Also, the 3,000 pound atv winch w/ a snatch block on the front has pulled me out of some pickles. I don't think it's a bad setup for what it is. Sorry bout the long azz post....


----------

